# Hopback Summer Lightning



## vic45 (15/7/10)

Looking through Graeme Wheelers book and decided to start at Hopback Summer Lightning. No yeast included in recipe. Done the usual searches, no good. Suggestions? cheers vic.


----------



## Wolfy (15/7/10)

I have WLP005 / Wy1187 (British/Ringwood yeast) penciled in on that page of my book, but unfortunately I can't recall where that information came from, nor have I brewed the recipe, also penciled on that page is the fact they (apparently) use Optic pale malt.

If you were to ask on the UK forums, I'm quite sure the answer you would get is to use one of the generic dry yeasts, and the author would suggest to use whichever yeast you are comfortable and familiar with.


----------



## gap (15/7/10)

According to MIchael Jackson the malt is Maris Otter and
the hops are all EKG.

Regards

Graeme


----------



## Wolfy (15/7/10)

gap said:


> According to MIchael Jackson the malt is Maris Otter and
> the hops are all EKG.


I did have MO written down first, but (I think from the UK forums) updated it with newer informaiton, in the terms of hops it seems that newer recipe revisions (at least according to BYOBRA) suggest many UK beers/brewers now use higher AA hops for bittering, in this case Challenger (or Target in others).


----------



## Jack Hackett (29/7/10)

for dry yeast
Safale-04 works well for Summer Lightening, as does Danstar Nottingham

If you can get hold of a bottle of SL have you considered capturing and culturing the yeast from it? may be worth a try


----------



## srcossens (29/7/10)

vic45 said:


> Looking through Graeme Wheelers book and decided to start at Hopback Summer Lightning. No yeast included in recipe. Done the usual searches, no good. Suggestions? cheers vic.



Someone asked the same question on Jim's beer kit at the start of the year here. Graeme actually did come back and reply, giving an explanation of why he didn't include the yeast strains in his book. 

As he says at the end of his post, use what you know and what you feel comfortable with. At the moment, my favourite yeast is WLP002, so I would feel comfortable using that if I was going to brew this recipe.


----------



## vic45 (29/7/10)

Thanks for the replies .


I cant find a SL to culture yeast from.

I was thinking maybe WY1098 or even a cultured coopers yeast at low temp.

I have never actually had SL, but my British brother in law loves it.


----------



## kevo (29/7/10)

Anyone seen HBSL in Oz?

Would love to try it again.

Had it years ago in the UK when I (stupidly) only drank Guinness. 

A year wasted...

Kev


----------



## kevo (29/7/10)

BTW...

Whats the recipe people have so far?


----------



## Trent (29/7/10)

kevo said:


> Anyone seen HBSL in Oz?
> 
> Would love to try it again.
> 
> ...



IIRC, I tried it at last years Bitter and Twisted festival. I could be wrong, I was fairly sauced most of the weekend, but that name rings a bell - and all the beers at the stand that had that beer were great. Also possible I have confused it with Crop Circle. I *think* it was Phoenix importers? Maybe have a look at their website and get in touch with them.
T.


----------



## Wolfy (29/7/10)

kevo said:


> Anyone seen HBSL in Oz?


I'm pretty sure it was included as one of the beers in the recent GreysOnline auction, linked from the other forum here.


kevo said:


> Whats the recipe people have so far?


The book mentioned by the OP suggests its 100% pale malt (Optic or Marris Otter), Challenger for bittering and two late additions of Golding.
OG 1049 FG 1011 IBU 39 ABV 5%


----------

